# A-camp (rainbow gathering)



## Pheonix

copied from original thread



SkyeDawg said:


> Jesus man, there isnt time on this post. Plus, I feel like then those people might read this forum and get all pissed at me. Most of the people I don't trust in Rainbow it's because they've attacked me physically before. I would not want to be attacked physically again for speaking out. I am a nonviolent person...
> 
> But yeah, I can think of 3-5 rainbow kids who have attacked me and broke my bones before (and I usually don't even hit back cause I'm a nonviolent). I mostly just avoid talking to them if I see them anywhere. And I'm on my toes around them knowing they might be a violence risk. There's some aggro pissed off kids out there. Always gotta be on ur toes.
> 
> Bad kids always sink to the bottom the good ones float with the clouds. I don't think I need to be the one who directs Karma, I think Karma generally flows...





SkyeDawg said:


> Yeah I'm not gonna list stories cause I'd like to stay anonymous and I'd rather not share people's darker moments with the public... People fuck up sometimes and deserve many chances. This is just the handful of people I've had altercations with in YEARS of traveling with THOUSANDS of kids...
> 
> These are all people who I have seen physically attack and harm others in the community. They may be good people in some ways, but I have seen all of them lose it and try to hurt people. I don't tolerate kids with a "violence trigger" and I won't have them anywhere near me or my camp or my van.
> 
> Wait a second what am I doing. I know like 30 kids I've seen punch people. Some of the old guys punch people.
> 
> Why is there so much violence in the woods? Some of these folks really just want to fight, huh? Those folks should stay in A-Camp leave people alone and get drunk. They can feel free to fight amongst themselves, but not with the nonviolent folk.





SkyeDawg said:


> Ya know, thinking back on it now... there's an AWEFUL lot of rainbow kids who are violent and aggressive gangsterish drug addicts ... this post has got me questioning whether I EVER want to go to another gathering event again...
> 
> I tell you what- yaall should be more worried about the junkies and violent kids than about the cops and forest service...


----------



## hippychick

so true! an the theives!! i cant talk Tree into goin to another gatherin! we are front gaters an the 2012 was the last. we werent there 5 minutes before a chick came up on us begging for help full of blood. we cleaned her up an then turned around to pick our stuff up an someone stole our dog food! after 18 hours an more stuff stolen from all of us we left. we are train riders an deal with alot of shit but we are non-violent, unless you fuck with us!, we dont cheat , steal, or lie!!! i from nola an dont put up with bullshit! an tired of kids blowin shit up~!!!


----------



## Joni

ok... so i have been to a ton of rainbow gatherings. great place to rest up and meet like minded people. A-camp is just that... alcohol camp along with all of the other hard stuff. the intention is for it to drive away all of the other people that don't don't know any better. (a kind of filter) yes they are the worst of the worst at a gathering as far as i have learned. anything goes in a-camp. from what i know is that they are the gatekeepers for the gatherings and can be the biggest dicks you have ever met. at gatherings a-camp is kind of like a fight club mentality and add hard drugs and alcohol. respect is key in a camp especially to the 'leader' of a camp usually its one or more of the older guys.
now with that said a-camp has its place at the gathering. gatherings have a tendency to be rather 'clickish' especially at the nationals. the further you go into the gathering and hang out and camp the more peaceful it gets and the more nude ppl get. (even old 70 yr men i have seen wearing only sneakers) drugs are not really allowed to be out in the open in the main camping area unless its pot or shrooms. even then its kept on the down low because of undercover cops. yes they hang out like yuppies just chilliin at any camp. laws of the land still apply to some quasi degree. but usally they are pretty easy to spot because they are tooo clean at a gathering. undercovers are tolerated at gatherings because they are there for a purpose sometimes to just have fun and see how the gathering works with shock and awe amazement kinda thing.
natural drugs seem to be a form of currency at gatherings. if you were to roll into a gatherings with an ounce you could totally redo all of your gear and be fully resupplied before you left. i did something to that effect when i ran into some trouble. anything and everything is up for trade at a gathering for the right price, esp with the yuppies that show up to the gatherings. i have traded for goretex bivies, camping gear, cars, musical instruments. the value of an object is determined by the individual not what its really worth in real life. if you can't afford it in real life you may be able to get it at a gathering. intangible things can be traded for too. i traded for a ride out of the gathering on a hippie bus because i traded off my POS car .(always take your title/paperwork with you to a gathering because s*** happens and never take more than you can carry) real world money is a last resort if it can't be traded for. oh and frozen items are huge too like frozen chocolate bars can make bank in the summer.
none of this really happens in a-camp there is wayyyy more to a gathering than a-camp.... a-camp is just best avoided at all cost because its nothing but trouble. people get arrested all the time because its technically the front gate to the gathering and they deal with the cops. don't talk to them or nothing just keep moving along. one exception is when they are first waking up in the morning when they are sober or something even then its kinda touch and go. but some of them can be pretty kewl.

and bring a water filter! filter all of your water! watch which camp you eat at! giardia and the like can be a problem.....

i hope this helps..... correct me if i am wrong. 
-joni


----------



## Spooner

I stopped going to rainbow last century.. every time I went to one I got most of my stuff stolen.. it seemed like nobody shared anything (except for me and all my weed and food til it was all gone and then I wasn't worth talking to) The last gathering I attended(Michigan late 90's) I was BADLY beaten by A-camp for attempting to hitch a ride out in " their " parking lot... after I recovered I had to sneak far enough away from A-camp to hitch a ride because in their drunken state they believed I had started the fight. thats the last one I went to. never had a desire to return. and to this day when people say "family" in that rainbow sparkle pony tone of voice it makes me sick to my stomach. if you go, run as fast as you can past A-camp. don't make camp anywhere, your stuff will get stolen. have a good time and meet people! when it's over, run as fast as you can past A-camp. remember do not go anywhere near A-camp if you can help it. and if you like to drink don't go to A-camp. go to a rough biker bar cause it'll be safer than A-camp.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i gotta agree that rainbow gatherings should be disbanded. it's not what it used to be, and at least here in the states, it's just a den of scumfuckery. 

to be fair, i know that's a small portion of people there, but they're the 'loudest' in terms of what we all hear back from these things. frankly, it's an old outdated model and all the old heads that used to run it dont anymore, and they should really consider stopping it and trying something new.


----------



## Strider

well that sucks. I heard a little about them and they seemed like a cool idea... Guess I'm not gonna go though from what I'm hearing. Or maybe once just to trade for a shitload of psychedelics then leave after haha.


----------



## CelticWanderer

I had a shit ton of fun at the Gather in Ocala. I think it was the 2012. maybe 2011, my concept of time is all fuckered. Either way, it was cool an all, but there was a shit load of fighting. I was up at the main gate with all the buses. Some dude ended up getting stabbed in the armpit and had to be escorted out. Fights broke out, arms and noses were broken. The project kids, would just shout nigger all night and then they dug out pungee pits and made cellophane traps in the trees. A- camp pretty much wasnt a thing there, everyone drank all over the place. 
It was fun, but I'm definatly not going back to the Ocala gathering. way too much stupid shit. 
and my phone was stolen.


----------



## wrkrsunite

I must admit any time ive gone ive stayed and hung out in the goat and project camps, mostly cuz thats where my homies already were when i arrived and my mentality used to be different. Now that i have nothing to prove and a bit of a different (less pissedoff) out look on life i regret some of the things that have gone down at gatherings ive benn apart of, and tend to agree with matt, the whole thing needs to just go away.


----------



## ratking

Went to the Ocala gathering last year (2014).
Overall I had fun. I stayed the hell away from A-Camp, especially since Ocala is pretty rough to begin with in comparison to the other gatherings. It can be a good experience if you want it to be. Jesus Camp is the shit, good food and nice people. Its also a pretty decent spot to set up camp if you're scared of shit getting stolen.


----------



## Joni

oh! i forgot about Jesus camp! i cannot count how many times Jesus camp has saved my bacon. ^_^ some days none of the kitchens were not serving anything in the morning or afternoon that looked edible. Jesus camp always had great conversation and peanut butter sandwiches w/ coffee. I have heard stories of them providing those that needed a safe haven from a bad trip or domestic abuse. But i have learned over time it all depends on who is running it what they do and what donations they get. many times they are there just to preach 'the word of god' to those that will listen using food as bait LOL


----------



## Deleted member 20

Joni said:


> many times they are there just to preach 'the word of god' to those that will listen using food as bait LOL



I really hope that they arent preaching to anyone. I would hope that they just offered hospitality as in the Catholic Worker Movement way http://www.catholicworker.org/ by sharing meals, company & conversation while treating all people with dignity & respect. I am a catholic anarchist myself & a catholic radical. We meet people where they are (drunk,high,agnostic,atheist,muslim,christian,confused, LGBT or what ever) then feed them, clothe em & sometimes shelter them, simmilar to what Jesus would have done & hopefully what jesus camp trys to do. I am not a huge rainbow fan but have been to a few gatherings & dont know those people well enough to make any specific comments about them or what they do.

The early church was just that, some hungry people sitting around together sharing a meal. If someone is preaching than how can fellowship occur?:: All religion are paths to god, the same god. He transcends our own personal version of religion or non religion. I know athiests & agnostics who live more like Jesus ::angelic::did & I know plenty of Baptized Pagans who may preach the word of Jesus but then live in opposite to his teachings::rage:: Seems like the jesus camp people are trying to the right thing. Remember kids that the road to Hell was paved by good intentions.::meh::


----------



## Joni

well they are certainly the old school hippy types that do not force anything on you. but if you ask be prepared for a talk about allot of god talk. i personally have sat down for a theological debate many times as entertainment and a learning experience. I believe most that run by the guidelines do the non denominational gig.

"many times they are there just to preach 'the word of god' to those that will listen using food as bait LOL"
it was meant more as a shameless plug at the christian faith than anything else, in reality rather true based on my experience.


----------



## Tude

@Joni - I have done my share of dinners and gatherings like that for my area group I am in. Low key religion stuff but mostly community involvement and then we feed everyone. Some free music performed by some local people too as well as some markers/crayons and picnic tables covered with white paper waiting for cool drawings (yeah I'm in charge of that with Cheryl) all in front of a roaring fire.

I guess by what has been posted ealier that it should be - of interest or something?  Festival/gathering posted if you are interested?


----------



## Deleted member 20

> it was meant more as a shameless plug at the christian faith than anything else, in reality rather true based on my experience.



"There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth; not going all the way, and not starting." Buddha


----------



## Deleted member 20

Unsure If this thread is evolving into a "Jesus Camp" thread & sorry if that happened but I think its relevant. When the alcohol induced fights, beatings & other drama occur in & around A-camp at rainbow gatherings, you can scream Shanta Sheena al you want. It is nice that there are safe places in the woods where people can get away from that life in A-camp & eat/talk with kind & loving people who hopefully dont judge people based on their beliefs or non beliefs. Just welcoming all seems to me to be a great & polar opposite to how A-camp is. 

Feel free to continue & or create our personal beliefs not pertaining to A-camp & rainbow gatherings eleswhere, people.


----------



## Joni

highwayman said:


> "There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth; not going all the way, and not starting." Buddha



ahhhh!!! ^_^ i understand better now hehehe .....duh it was a qoute ......lol


----------



## Joni

highwayman said:


> Unsure If this thread is evolving into a "Jesus Camp" thread & sorry if that happened but I think its relevant. When the alcohol induced fights, beatings & other drama occur in & around A-camp at rainbow gatherings, you can scream Shanta Sheena al you want. It is nice that there are safe places in the woods where people can get away from that life in A-camp & eat/talk with kind & loving people who hopefully dont judge people based on their beliefs or non beliefs. Just welcoming all seems to me to be a great & polar opposite to how A-camp is.
> 
> Feel free to continue & or create our personal beliefs not pertaining to A-camp & rainbow gatherings eleswhere, people.


 oh yeah for sure the a-camp are very much intertwined with Jesus camp.... very much the devil and god sort of situation one helping the other out of respect. it is a very fascinating social aspect. I have seen that many mornings the A-campers went over to Jesus camp for a peanut butter sandwich+coffee in the mornings for a hang over cure or to dry out for a bit. lol but this was ages ago when all the camps had their own areas and the lines were respected among all camps/circles.


----------



## Art101

I hate to say but just about any interaction I have had with Rainbow gathering people has been negative.From an arrogant shitty attitude to out right hustling dope fiends. I know it is probably a small percent of the whole but it can ruin the whole outlook.


----------



## ratking

highwayman said:


> I really hope that they arent preaching to anyone. I would hope that they just offered hospitality as in the Catholic Worker Movement way http://www.catholicworker.org/ by sharing meals, company & conversation while treating all people with dignity & respect. I am a catholic anarchist myself & a catholic radical. We meet people where they are (drunk,high,agnostic,atheist,muslim,christian,confused, LGBT or what ever) then feed them, clothe em & sometimes shelter them, simmilar to what Jesus would have done & hopefully what jesus camp trys to do. I am not a huge rainbow fan but have been to a few gatherings & dont know those people well enough to make any specific comments about them or what they do.
> 
> The early church was just that, some hungry people sitting around together sharing a meal. If someone is preaching than how can fellowship occur?:: All religion are paths to god, the same god. He transcends our own personal version of religion or non religion. I know athiests & agnostics who live more like Jesus ::angelic::did & I know plenty of Baptized Pagans who may preach the word of Jesus but then live in opposite to his teachings::rage:: Seems like the jesus camp people are trying to the right thing. Remember kids that the road to Hell was paved by good intentions.::meh::


The crew who run the Ocala Jesus Kitchen rule. Two communities roll down each year, one is Nomads Land out of Alabama and the other is JPUSA from Chicago.

Plenty of sobered up A-Campers would roll down pretty often to get some food and coffee, definitely an interesting dynamic. Everyone seemed to have a certain level of respect for the Jesus Campers, even A-Camp.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Some of the most human people I've ever met are also A campers. They get a bad rap, but if rainbow gatherings ceased to exist we'd be losing an important part of American society. No one's ever been forced into a gathering, its all what you wanna make of it.


----------



## john29302

Spooner said:


> I stopped going to rainbow last century.. every time I went to one I got most of my stuff stolen.. it seemed like nobody shared anything (except for me and all my weed and food til it was all gone and then I wasn't worth talking to) The last gathering I attended(Michigan late 90's) I was BADLY beaten by A-camp for attempting to hitch a ride out in " their " parking lot... after I recovered I had to sneak far enough away from A-camp to hitch a ride because in their drunken state they believed I had started the fight. thats the last one I went to. never had a desire to return. and to this day when people say "family" in that rainbow sparkle pony tone of voice it makes me sick to my stomach. if you go, run as fast as you can past A-camp. don't make camp anywhere, your stuff will get stolen. have a good time and meet people! when it's over, run as fast as you can past A-camp. remember do not go anywhere near A-camp if you can help it. and if you like to drink don't go to A-camp. go to a rough biker bar cause it'll be safer than A-camp.


wow like a peaceful rainbow gathering and you get beat up? like if i was not killed i would find a bat or hickory stick and break the white goo out of the culprit or culprits head or execute them with a gun. like they badly beat people and get away with that? that wont float i mean fear is uncool and peace is for rainbow. that will stop on my watch. so god is a drunk thug and we bow to them and cower at rainbow meetings. naw uh uh i sed no! lets explore what i sed...no! that aint gonna happen. i travel 1000 miles to get there for that? one single person that says we cower to a camp thugs is like below low. like stupe monger or creten. a campers beware. no shit taken so go to the hole you came from and dont even think of going near my gathering or pay the piper. its your choice.


----------



## Wawa

Reading this thread, I'm glad that I already some people highly motivated and involved in setting up more safe space, more sharing, more workshops... cuz, you know, I don't have to doubt they exist


----------



## Spooner

john29302 said:


> wow like a peaceful rainbow gathering and you get beat up? like if i was not killed i would find a bat or hickory stick and break the white goo out of the culprit or culprits head or execute them with a gun. like they badly beat people and get away with that? that wont float i mean fear is uncool and peace is for rainbow. that will stop on my watch. so god is a drunk thug and we bow to them and cower at rainbow meetings. naw uh uh i sed no! lets explore what i sed...no! that aint gonna happen. i travel 1000 miles to get there for that? one single person that says we cower to a camp thugs is like below low. like stupe monger or creten. a campers beware. no shit taken so go to the hole you came from and dont even think of going near my gathering or pay the piper. its your choice.



yeah dood, I said I wasn't going to go ever again...


----------

